# Mine Kill Falls, NY



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

A fun spot. I was able to snap some pics while trying to keep my son from jumping in the water.

I would have killed for a gradiated filter.


minekill2 by runnah555, on Flickr



minekill1 by runnah555, on Flickr




minekill3 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Apr 23, 2014)

runnah said:


> I was able to snap some pics while trying to keep my son from jumping in the water.


OMG! where is he!!??? I don't see him!


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

With the wife, throwing rocks.




















[/QUOTE]


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2014)

Should have caught some rock throwing:mrgreen: I really like the perspective on #2. Looks like a good place for trout fishing.


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Should have caught some rock throwing:mrgreen: I really like the perspective on #2. Looks like a good place for trout fishing.




Thanks. It was a cool place. that i wish I had more time with.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 23, 2014)

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to snap some pics while trying to keep my son from jumping in the water.
> ...





runnah said:


> Thanks. It was a cool place. that i wish I had more time with.
> 
> View attachment 72131



OMG! Where is she!!!?? I don't see her!


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

mmaria said:


> OMG! Where is she!!!?? I don't see her!




Probably off somewhere questioning her life choices.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 23, 2014)

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Where is she!!!?? I don't see her!
> ...


 good answer


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

I kind of like the BW.



minekill3a by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## xFireSoul (Apr 23, 2014)

Lovely photos man :mrgreen:


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

b&w to the rescue.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 23, 2014)

What a great spot! Very nice photos, even with your distractions and no GND!
Nancy


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 23, 2014)

Really like the tight shot in the first


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Really like the tight shot in the first



Thanks, I used the 70-200 to capture the scale because it got lost with the wide angle.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 23, 2014)

Grand-ios  love the vividness and color


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the composure in the first and second ones. The B&W is real nice too


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 23, 2014)

runnah said:


> I kind of like the BW.
> 
> 
> 
> minekill3a by runnah555, on Flickr



So do I :thumbup:


----------



## JerryVenz (Apr 23, 2014)

This is a GREAT location!  And your images a very good as what we call "master shots".

However, what this location cries out for are the MANY, MANY, smaller compositions I see in these images!

As I keep urging my students by telling them, "Narrow your vision!"; you have so much more to do in this location!

And, you have the perfect lens in your 70-200 to compose the MANY vertical slices I see here. Then there are the many wide-angle views as close-ups as well...

Go back and have fun.....Jerry V.


----------



## runnah (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Jerry, I plan on going back without a screaming 2.5 year old.


----------

